#ubuntu-qc 2011-01-17
<kanouk> bonne fin de soirée à tous
<Ankman> cu
<kanouk> bonsoir
<Ankman> kanouk: bonsoir
<kanouk> bonsoir Ankman :)
<kanouk> j'ai essayé Elive la semaine dernière mais il est payant
<kanouk> lors de l'installation on nous demande 20$
<Ankman> ?
<kanouk> hé oui
<Ankman> Elive?
<kanouk> oui
<kanouk> tout fonctionnait très bien sur mon ordi mais à l'install on doit payer
<Ankman> qu'est-ce c'est>?
<kanouk> et s'il nous faut réinstaller + tard alors on doit repayer le même montant
<kanouk> attend
<deuxpi> kanouk: pourquoi ne pas utiliser Debian (puisque Elive est essentiellement Debian avec une config particulière) ?
<kanouk> bien j'ai déjà essayé Debian
<Ankman> ah, autre distribtio
<Ankman> n
<kanouk> et il y a un problème de kernel
<kanouk> http://www.elivecd.org/
<kanouk> j'ai essayé plusieurs distributions
<Ankman> que est le problem du kernal?
<kanouk> j'en sais rien
<kanouk> j'ai essayé 2 fois et toujours le même problème
<kanouk> à la fin je recevais toujours le même message disant qu'il y avait un problème avec le kernel
<kanouk> mais ça fait quand-même un bout de ça alors je me rappelle pas le message exact
<Ankman> quelle probleme? c'est important
<Ankman> peut-etre hardware
<yhs> Bonsoir à tous...
<kanouk> euh! comme je t'ai dit Ankman je ne m'en souviens plus exactement puisque ça fait un bon bout de temps que j'avais essayé l'installation
<kanouk> bonsoir yhs 
<Ankman> bonsoir yhs
<kanouk> c'était la dernière version stable que j'avais essayé d'installer
<Ankman> meme ordi?
<kanouk> non
<yhs> Salut kanouk & Ankman :)
<kanouk> :)
<Ankman> je dis probleme hardware
<kanouk> sur mon portable le plus récent
<kanouk> celui qui est en panne présentement
<yhs> je suis sur ubuntu 10.10 et le logiciel Système > Péférences > À propos de moi ... n'a jamais démarré chez-moi. Avez-vous le même problème ?
<yhs> C'est pas très grave :P mais bon ...
<Ankman> Système > Péférences > ♦ ?
<yhs> Vous voyez pas mes accents ? -> À propos de moi (About me)
<yhs> Vous voyez ce que je veux dire ? C'est le logiciel pour mettre nos infos personnelles... Genre de vCard de Gnome ;)
<kanouk> yhs--> je sais ce que tu veux dire mais j'ai pas ubuntu 10.10
<kanouk> Ankman--> lorsque j'avais installé Debian je l'avais installé en ligne
<yhs> kanouk: Ah ok ...
<kanouk> yhs--> tu as recherché dans la documentation pour voir s'il y avait d'autres gens qui avaient le même problème?
<Ankman> ok
<kanouk> j'avais gravé l'iso et le reste de l'installation en ligne
<yhs> kanouk: Non j'ai été paresseux :S Désolé... Je vais aller voir de ce pas. Merci de me diriger vers le droit chemin ;)
<kanouk> lol :)
<Ankman> hmm
#ubuntu-qc 2011-01-18
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: hey! y'a pas eu de progrès sur la manette harmony 300, n'est-ce pas?
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: tu m'avais dit la dernière fois que le site web a maintenant des activex etc
<cyphermox> mdeslaur, en effet... marche pas mais j'ai pas non plus eu le temps de retourner voir... c'est possible qu'avec moonlight et changer le user agent on puisse aller un peu plus loin
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: ils supportent OS X pour cette manette...est-ce qu'ils exigent d'installer silverlight sur os x?
<cyphermox> je sais pas
<cyphermox> je ressayerai ce midi
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: je suis juste curieux...la 300 a l'air pas pire et n,est pas dispendieux
<cyphermox> en effet
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, ont a un problême la... Jeudi c'est notre heure Ubuntu ET la rencontre du CLA..... Je crois que je vais tenir le fort et aller a l'heure Ubuntu...
<cyphermox> ah?
<cyphermox> moi j'aurais dit rencontre CLA, mais peu importe ;)
<cyphermox> Longueuil c'est moins loin pour moi ^.^
<cyphermox> aha!
<cyphermox> mdeslaur, dans ton evo, Junk affichait toujours des messages non lus meme s'il en reste plus, non?
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: non, c'est pas ca mon problème
<cyphermox> d'oh
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: si je click le bouton de droite et que je fais "mark all as read" sur junk, il ne le fais pas
<cyphermox> en2k, j'en ai vu un comme ca
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: mais si le je fais sur le inbox, ca mets à jour le junk aussi
<cyphermox> ouan
<cyphermox> ok, je continue de faire le tour des patchs à backporter de evo 2.91 à 2.32
<mdeslaur> cool
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, c'est que selon moi, les 2 sont importants mais, le CLA peut avoir lieu si ont est pas la mais, pas l'heure Ubuntu... Si ont y vas pas, qui y seras ? lol 
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, en effet
<cyphermox> go pour le hour
<cyphermox> je me demande si les cours sont recommencés au cegep
<Mobidoy> surtout que je lui ai donner de la publiciter sur quelques forums...
<Mobidoy> au pire, ont a le temps de changer le soir pour pouvoir assisster au CLA le mois prochain ! 
<cyphermox> yep
<Mobidoy> j'pense que c'est la semaine prochain e
<Mobidoy> Oui, début des cours le 24 Janvier à Édouard Montpetit
<cyphermox> ok
<deuxpi> cyphermox: j'ai quelqu'un qui me dit qu'il ne peut plus se connecter à son réseau filaire sur 10.10... as-tu des suggestions pour "troubleshooter" ça ?
<deuxpi> je vais lui proposer `sudo lshw -C network` pour voir
<cyphermox> ouan... pas trop d'idées à part vérifier si /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state affiche "enabled" partout et si dhclient eth0 répond
<deuxpi> ok je vais lui donner "dhclient" pour qu'il puisse se connecter et trouver plus d'info
<deuxpi> c'est weird... :)
<cyphermox> ouais, c'est a essayer
<deuxpi> ok merci !
<cyphermox> tiens moi au courant :)
<MagicFab> deuxpi, y'avait un bug concernant des cartes Realtek gigabit qui passaient en mode "sleep" apres un boot dans windows et ne revenaient pas sous Ubuntu.
<MagicFab> deuxpi, sait-on jamais vérifie si c'est pas celle là:
<MagicFab> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/347711
<cyphermox> mdeslaur, tu peux regarder ceci? J'aimerais avoir un opinion de ton équipe sur si on devrait activer ca: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/176125
<cyphermox> ^^ c'est les extensions de sécurité pour ipv6
<cyphermox> mm.. oops, j'aurais du tout relire encore, apparence que Kees a déjà trié le bug et décliné des nominations dans le passé
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: je suis en train de lire
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: ok, tu peux l'activer
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: moi et kees on vient d'ajouter notre commentaire
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> je sais pas trop comment faire, mais je vais regarder ca demain
<cyphermox> je me suis fait demander de regarder ipv6 en général, pour de la doc dhcp au moins, mais je crois que ca vaut la peine de tester et vérifier que tout est nickel
<mdeslaur> cool
<cyphermox> hrm.. otoh, le rfc dit SHOULD be disabled by default
<cyphermox> mais bon, c'est que pour des adresses auto-configurées :D
<Mobidoy> Vous savez qu'en parlant comme ça, vous allez faire peur aux débutants lol ! 
<hakimsheriff> bonjour
<Mobidoy> Bonsoir hakimsheriff 
#ubuntu-qc 2011-01-19
<Mobidoy> Rappel a tous, réunion du Club Linux Atomic Jeudi à Montréal, Heure Ubuntu de Longueuil Jeudi 19:00 et finalement, Heure "Pastel de choclo" Ubuntu de Outremont Vendredi Midi.
<Musashimaru> ouais...
<Mobidoy> Et surtout, pour Vendredi, amener de l'argent comptant car l'argent plastique est refusé sous toute ses formes...
<cyphermox> l'heure pastel de choclo?
<Mobidoy> ouais, c'est un Special MagicFab :P 
<Mobidoy> Un genre de paté chinois chilien.... Super bon :) 
<MagicFab> attention il crée une dépendance :)
<Mobidoy> Oui, j'ai déjà commencé à chercher des recettes :) 
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, tu vas devoir t'arranger avec ton boss pis venir avec nous.... Fait passer ça sur des relations publiques :) 
<cyphermox> beu, Outremont c'est loin, ch'é même pas où c'est!
<cyphermox> ;)
<Mobidoy> j'vais aller te chercher chez Cannonical si il faut !! 
<cyphermox> lol
<cyphermox> brb
<Mobidoy> j'ai dit la même chose a deuxpi, un de plus, c'est pas bin bin plus compliqué :) Vas juste falloir que MagicFab fasse agrandir la place.
<Mobidoy> Je seconde ton post sur le forum cyphermox. Je pourrais surement aider coter support technique :) 
<sipherdee> hey!  j'écris dans le chan après avoir été "idle" pendant des mois!
<sipherdee> je serai là vendredi.  j'imagine que je serai tenté par ce délice. :)
<Mobidoy> Cool :)
<sipherdee> je regarde ce que c'est que le club linux atomic.
<Mobidoy> EN passant, le club Linux Atomic font leurs rencontre au café noir, à la sorti du métro papineau.
<sipherdee> c'est à quelques minutes de chez-moi.
<Mobidoy> Pour Vendredi midi, c'est au cafe araucaria, 5607 Avenue du Parc
<sipherdee> merci christian!  je ne sais pas encore si je pourrai passer jeudi mais au plaisir de te rencontrer sous peu.
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, sérieusement, ca devient lassant les "on devrait", il manque de "J'ai décidé de faire XYZ, regardez-ca!"
<cyphermox> ;)
<cyphermox> salut sipherdee ;)
<cyphermox> brb
<Mobidoy> Jeudi moi je n'y serais pas, je vais être a l'heure Ubuntu de Longueuil avec cyphermox.
<Mobidoy> entièrement d'accord avec toi cyphermox, surtout que nous, les québécois sommes reconnues comme ceux qui amènent des solutions, des débrouillards 50, pas ceux qui amènent juste des problêmes ! 
<sipherdee> salut cyphermox, j'ai pas vraiment redonné signe de vie depuis le s2lq mais je suis parti pendant 1 mois pendant les fêtes.
<cyphermox> pas de prob
<IdleOne> cyphermox: http://edubuntu.org/vmmanager
<cyphermox> IdleOne, exactement!
<MagicFab> having fun with LibreOffice: http://wiki.documentfoundation.org/User:MagicFab/LibODVD
<cyphermox> MagicFab, legoutdulibre -- site down? ;)
<MagicFab> cyphermox, non, maintenance. Down = timeout
<nigelb> IdleOne: Hey! is 1900 UTC fine with you for UUD?
<IdleOne> nigelb: yes, thank you :)
<nigelb> IdleOne: :)
<Mobidoy> brb avec un projet, je dois installer un nouveau router avant.... 
<MagicFab> Quelle manette de jeux recommandez-vous pour jouer sur les émulateurs MAME ? http://ur1.ca/2xu6b
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, ton Email à Édouard MontPetit m'a donné une idée. Je sais as si ça a déjà fait auparavant mais, comme les étudiants ne sont pas très riche, je serait prêt à organiser des séances d'installations d'Ubuntu sur les heures d'écoles.... 
<Mobidoy> Je ne sais pas ce que ça peut impliquer encore mais, je préparerais un document pour leurs remettre afin qu'ils puissent trouver des ressources pour avoir de l'aide et apprendre... 
<Mobidoy> y a t'il déjà eu des tentatives de ce genre dans le passé ?
<Mobidoy> c'est quoi l'adresse du log pour ici ? 
<Ankman> ?
<Mobidoy> L'historique des conversations sur le chat room... le log :) 
<Ankman> quelle cliente?
<Ankman> c'est pas sur serveur
<Mobidoy> I mean, ubuntulog saves all that is said here and we can review it on a webpage... I am looking for the adress of that webpage.
<Ankman> oh
<Ankman> never heard of that
<Mobidoy> you will soon... check it out... 
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, mdeslaur can you help us with that ? Looking for the website with the log of the irc room please
<mdeslaur> Mobidoy: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<mdeslaur> Mobidoy: ca?
<Mobidoy> mdeslaur, exactement merci. Have a look at it Ankman 
<Ankman> ok
<Ankman> OMG... me is there too *g*
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, pour répondre à ta question de tantot, je crois pas qu'un install fest de ce genre ait déjà été fait
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, ok, je vais regarder voir ce qui peut-être fait..... 
<MagicFab> j'espère que vous avez un bon quota download
<MagicFab> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-quebec/2011-January/005879.html
<Mobidoy> MagicFab, par hasard, aurais-tu eu le temps de regarder pour la formation ? Je veux faire des instalFest dans les Cegeps mais avant de ce faire, je veux être sur de pouvoir dépanner si jamais je rencontre des problêmes de composante :) 
#ubuntu-qc 2011-01-20
<MagicFab> Mobidoy, je t'appelle demain 
<IdleOne> MagicFab: Ubuntu hour tomorrow?
<Mobidoy> IdleOne, Outremont is on Friday
<Mobidoy> You should know :P 
<IdleOne> err wow I thought today was Thursday lol
<Mobidoy> It will be a lond end of week :) 
<MagicFab> IdleOne, wow you live fast :)
<IdleOne> haha
<Mobidoy> We will at least be 3, I am also trying to get deuxpi and cyphermox there...
<Mobidoy> MagicFab, as-tu eu une réponse pour Lightscribe ?
<MagicFab> Mobidoy, j'ai trouvé. J evais écrire qq chose la dessus. Pas dur, mais y'a 2 petits trucs pour 64-bit
<MagicFab> gotta go
<jero> salut
<Lrrr_> allo
<cyphermox> allo
<Mobidoy> Si je veux editer en remote un raccourcis (place) pour un usager, ou je dois regarder ? 
<cyphermox> un raccourci où ? dans un menu ou sur le bureau?
<Mobidoy> menu..
<Mobidoy> dans le menu raccourcis (place en anglais) il a un liens vers un serveur ssh qui a changer d'adresse IP et je dois modifier cette adresse :) 
<cyphermox> ah
<cyphermox> tu devrais avoir un fichier .desktop quelque part dans le home, mais je saurais pas trop exactement où pour celui-là
<Mobidoy> ok, je vais fouinner :) 
<cyphermox> ouais, je me dis qu'en faisait un find ~/ -name "*.desktop" tu pourrais surement trouver quelque chose qui ressemble au bon fichier
<Mobidoy> Y a une place pour avoir le Label de 10.10 pour l'imprimer ? 
<IdleOne> Mobidoy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing/#10.10 artwork
<Mobidoy> Merci IdleOne 
<IdleOne> no problem
<IdleOne> cyphermox komputes the ubuntu-qc team is now moderated due to LP changes. New members need to be approved by an admin.
<IdleOne> there is one pending
<cyphermox> IdleOne, it has always been moderated afaik
<IdleOne> cyphermox: I used to be able to approve
<cyphermox> really?
<IdleOne> yes
<IdleOne> I have approved a couple of new users in the past 
<IdleOne> unless I am thinking about something else but I don't think I am
<cyphermox> I think you're thinking of the French Canadina translators team
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> yeah.
<IdleOne> sorry for bothering you hehe
<cyphermox> hehe no problem
<Mobidoy> Depart Pour Café Crème A Longueuil... Ont ce voit la-bas Cyphermox.... Bienvenue à tous !! 
<komputes> IdleOne: I have always asked that it be unmoderated, since MagicFab wanted it moderatedm he has historically been the one to approve membership to ubuntu-qc
<kanouk> bonsoir
<Mobidoy> Bonsoir Kanouk
<kanouk> bonsoir Mobidoy 
<Mobidoy> deuxpi, vas-tu au Café Noir ce soir ? 
<deuxpi> Mobidoy: je crois pas... il est déjà 6h et je suis encore au bureau
<deuxpi> j'ai manqué la journée d'hier alors j'ai du rattrapage :/
<yhs> Salut...
<yhs> qu'est-ce qu'il y a au café noir ce soir ?
<deuxpi> yhs: salut ! c'est la rencontre du Club Linux Atomic
<Mobidoy> cyphermox et moi n'y seront pas anyway, nous avons l'UbuntuHour de Longueuil
<deuxpi> mais je ne sais pas quels sont les sujets
<Mobidoy> *Ubuntu hour... 
<deuxpi> Mobidoy: ok... j'espère qu'ils vont pas se sentir trop abandonnés
<yhs> deuxpi: Ah ok :)
<yhs> Je connais pas ce groupe...
<yhs> je vais aller voir sur le web
<Mobidoy> deuxpi, ouin... lol.... Demian Midi a date nous sommes 4, MagicFab, IdleOne, Cyphermox, et moi même y seront.... 
<yhs> Ok... j'en sais un peu plus. Je me suis d'ailleurs abonné à leur profil identi.ca : http://identi.ca/linuxatomic
<yhs> Peut-être irai-je à la rencontre du mois prochain... J'ai justement des questions sur les cartes wi-fi libre.
<deuxpi> yhs: tu connais la liste http://www.fsf.org/resources/hw/net/wireless/index_html/cards.html  ?
<yhs> deuxpi: Oui ... Mais je l'ai connu trop tard :S
<yhs> J'ai acheté un Vostro n13 chez Dell avec Ubuntu comme OS... Mais j'ai finalement eu envie d'essayer Trisquel.
<kanouk> et?
<yhs> Une fois installé je me suis rendu compte que le Wi-fi ne fonctionnait pas et qu'il ne pouvait fonctionner sans «carte libre» :S
<yhs> C'est un peu ironique :)
<yhs> Moi qui voulait bien faire... j'ai fait les choses à moitié en ne pensant pas aux pilotes du hardware.
<yhs> Par contre, je suis loin d'être malheureux avec mon ubuntu 10.10, même si je ne suis pas un libriste pure jus ;)
<kanouk> moi j'ai pas réussi à l'installer
<yhs> kanouk: Trisquel ? ou Ubuntu ?
<kanouk> trisquel
<Mobidoy> yhs, c'est quoi comme carte
<kanouk> il me semble qu'il ne détectait pas tout mon matériel
<yhs> Mobidoy: Bonne question :P
<deuxpi> http://www.gnewsense.org/Documentation/Wireless#b43 : "This driver was until recently not able to operate using only Free Software."
<yhs> attend je vais voir...
<deuxpi> c'est peut-être possible !
<yhs> kanouk: Moi ç'a été comme un charme, même que j'étais très impressionné... ça m'a charmé toute suite :P
<kanouk> ben probable que si mon ordi avait été + récent j'aurais adopté
<Mobidoy> yhs fait un "lspci | grep network" dans une fenetre terminal
<kanouk> vieil ordi
<yhs> Mobidoy: Oh merci :)
<yhs> Mobidoy: aucune réaction du terminal suite à ta commande
<deuxpi> sudo lshw -C network
<Mobidoy> yhs fait un "lspci | grep -i network" dans une fenetre terminal
<deuxpi> Mobidoy: ma carte est un "Ethernet controller" et pas un network qqch
<Mobidoy> mon error, Network prends un N majuscule
<yhs> Résultat « Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01) »
<Mobidoy> deuxpi, tu as pas de wifi ? 
<deuxpi> je suis sur mon workstation
<Mobidoy> yhs pas de driver libre pour broadcom encore... 
<Mobidoy> pour celui la
<deuxpi> yhs, Mobidoy: la page de gnewsense que je viens d'envoyer dit que oui, mais depuis peu de temps
<Mobidoy> essais sudo modprobe b43
<Mobidoy> ahh cool
<deuxpi> http://www.gnewsense.org/Documentation/Wireless#b43
<deuxpi> pour les libristes purs et un peu aventuriers :)
<yhs> deuxpi : Ouais... je suis pas sûre d'être rendu là dans ma maîtrise du gnu/linux
<deuxpi> ça a pas l'ai trop pire :)
<Mobidoy> cyphermox dit que b43 devrais etre la déjà, essais un modprobe b43
<deuxpi> Mobidoy: je crois qu'on parle de Trisquel :?
<yhs> Mais si un ninja de la console a du temps pour  m'aider un de ces 4, je dirais pas non ;)
<Mobidoy> deuxpi, oups, c'est vrai
<IdleOne> yhs: tu est sur la machine qui a besoin de driver bcm4312?
<yhs> IdleOne: en ce moment ? Oui
<IdleOne> ok, fait sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<yhs> IdleOne: tu es certain que c'est compatible avec ma carte ?
<IdleOne> oui
<yhs> IdleOne: ok ;)
<IdleOne> apres l'installation du packet tu dois l'activer dans System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<yhs> «bcmwl-kernel-source est déjà la plus récente version disponible.»
<IdleOne> ok
<yhs> «Le paquet suivant a été installé automatiquement et n'est plus nécessaire :
<IdleOne>  tu dois l'activer dans System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<yhs>   python-jswebkit»
<yhs> IdleOne: oui d'accord...
<IdleOne> oubli le python package pour maintenant
<yhs> ok
<IdleOne> possible que tu as besoin de rebooter la machine.
<yhs> en fr «pilotes supplémentaires» ... c'est pas ce qu'on appelle une traduction litérale :P
<IdleOne> hehe
<yhs> Et je choisi «Broadcom B43...» ?
<IdleOne> yup
<IdleOne> oui
<yhs> En désactivant l'autre ?
<IdleOne> je crois que c'est automatique, laisse le activer pour maintenant
<yhs> Mais là je suis sur Ubuntu... pas sur trisquel ... tu le savais ?
<IdleOne> j'utilise pas triquel
<IdleOne> on est dans un canal d'Ubuntu :)
<yhs> Je sais je sais ... c'est pour éviter tout malentendu que je t'ai dit ça ;)
<yhs> Bon ok ... je me lance :D
<IdleOne> ok
<IdleOne> apres activation fait un reboot and croise toi les orteilles
<IdleOne> :P
#ubuntu-qc 2011-01-21
<IdleOne> hope it works and I didn't leave him without any internet :)
<IdleOne> yhs: fonctionne?
<yhs> Non... du tout...
<IdleOne> :( sorry
<yhs> là je suis branché par fil ethernet
<yhs> et j'arrive plus à activer l'ancienne :S
<yhs> comment je fais pour revenir en arrière ?
<yhs> quand je tente d'activer un pilote, je reçois ce message : «Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/b/b43-fwcutter/firmware-b43-lpphy-installer_4.174.64.19-4_all.deb Could not resolve 'ca.archive.ubuntu.com'
<yhs> »
<Mobidoy> sur le cable?
<IdleOne> essaye sudo dpkg -i b43-fwcutter*
<yhs> ok je crois que j'ai compris ...
<Mobidoy> IdleOne, (cyphermox) je ne suis pas certain que b43 fonctionne avec une bcm4312 de mèmoire ca prend STA (wl)
<yhs> c'est comme s'il pouvait pas activer et télécharger car la connexion devait être fermé pendant ce temps... avec le cable j'arrive à activer
<IdleOne> yhs: ok, bon utilise b43 si ca fonctionne
<IdleOne> ci*
<IdleOne> Mobidoy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx  says that STA is what is needed. not sure why it isn't working
<yhs> Mais je comprends pas... dans les infos ça dit «Licence propriétaire» pour Broadcom B43 wireless driver ??
<IdleOne> les doc sont vieux
<IdleOne> broadcom a ouvert une grose partie des pilote
<yhs> IdleOne: tu m'as fait télécharger un autre pilote propriétaire ou quoi ? :P
<IdleOne> je reviens
<IdleOne> yhs: non
<yhs> lol
<yhs> je blaguais
<cyphermox> yo!
<cyphermox> hrmm... on devrait peut-être faire partir locobo_3 maintenant que ubuntulog "lurk" ici ;)
<deuxpi> hrmmm.... comment on fait pour repartir unity?
<deuxpi> cyphermox: je sais pas.... c'est qui qui gère ce genre de choses ?
<Musashimaru> gdm te donne pas le choix?
<cyphermox> deuxpi, en principe, dans les deux cas c'est le locoteam
<cyphermox> deuxpi : la commande "unity" si tu es sur natty
<deuxpi> Musashimaru: mettons que je ne veux pas quitter ma session? (comme genre style compiz a planté ;)
<cyphermox> (après l'avoir killé)
<cyphermox> en fait, juste unity, vu que ca fait un compiz --replace
<deuxpi> wow
<deuxpi> ok merci !
<deuxpi> trop simple ;)
<cyphermox> j'ai mieux ;)
<cyphermox> si tu veux débguer unity (gdb) : unity --advanced-debug
<cyphermox> en fait , man unity, y'a tous les détails... et en principe il est traduit en francais ;D
<deuxpi> ok... mais je crois que je roulais encore une vieille version
<cyphermox> ah
<deuxpi> oh ! libreoffice est dans natty aujourd'hui !
<cyphermox> yes!
<cyphermox> le CD est oversize ^.^
<cyphermox> hey alexmoldovan 
<KimLaroux> tu lui a fait peur
<cyphermox> ouin ca l'air a ca... j'espere qu'il aura pas peur demain au bureau ;)
<KimLaroux> !
<deuxpi> ok... mon collègue a plutôt des problèmes avec une Realtek 8169 plutôt qu'avec n-m
<IdleOne> problem solved
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, email parti
<deuxpi> cyphermox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/564984
<deuxpi> :)
<cyphermox> grr
<cyphermox> j'aime pas quand y'a plein de monde qui viennent ajouter des commentaires inutiles dans des bogues
<cyphermox> deuxpi, même hardware?
<deuxpi> il semble
<cyphermox> IdleOne, I would have contacted whomever maintains the bot instead, but that works :D
<deuxpi> il a réussi a gossouiller une cnx à 10 mbit, mais là c'est down
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> pourtant, ca devrait marcher autant en 100, pourvu qu'il désactive la négo
<IdleOne> cyphermox: the bots will be taken down at some point, and will stop joining channels until then the word is to go ahead and ban them :)
<cyphermox> ah, ok
<cyphermox> IdleOne, you know, I thought the motion didn't pass about logging all channels.
<IdleOne> besides if anybody says anything just tell them that IdleOne said "He doesn't care!"
<cyphermox> but in reality, I'm quite happy we do, it tends to be useful sometimes
<IdleOne> all loco channels have to be logged now.
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> like I said, all good. it's not like we haven't been doing it for ages already :D
<IdleOne> yup
<cyphermox> how's our tech support extraordinaire guy going? :)
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> I am doing ok but haven't been doing much tech support
<cyphermox> #ubuntu
<IdleOne> yeah, I lurk in there and try to help a little but not as much as I used to.
<cyphermox> ah
<IdleOne> since I became op in there I have not done a lot of support
<IdleOne> you coming for lunch tomorrow?
<cyphermox> yeah, should be
<IdleOne> cool, let me know if you need a ride I can pick you up.
<cyphermox> Mobidoy offered as well
<IdleOne> ahh ok.
<cyphermox> can't wait to try that legendary pastel de choclo ;)
<IdleOne> it is very good
<cyphermox> IdleOne, have you been using natty yet?
<IdleOne> I was for a while until alpha1 then something broke and I had to reinstall and now I am on maverick.
<IdleOne> honestly I don't really like Unity
<IdleOne> don't like the look 
<deuxpi> cyphermox: comment on devrait mettre la commande ethtool pour qu'elle s'exécute tout le temps?
<cyphermox> /etc/rc.local?
<cyphermox> c'est une idée comme ca
<deuxpi> udev?
<cyphermox> aussi
<cyphermox> mais rc.local c'est plus simple ;)
<deuxpi> genre les persistent-rules
<deuxpi> ouais
<cyphermox> IdleOne, fair enough. I was mostly looking for some more feedback for my nm-applet patch :)
<deuxpi> cyphermox: which one?
<cyphermox> deuxpi, the natty look, ported to indicator :)
<IdleOne> ah, well I haven't installed it again.
<deuxpi> yep
<Mobidoy> The one that does not have all the icons :P 
<cyphermox> I think I'll revert flight mode back to the separate checkboxes for disabling networking, wifi, and mobile, flight mode appears to confuse people
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, the icons are all in now ;)
<deuxpi> well... "Flight Mode" is not yet translated and "Information de connexion" does nothing
<cyphermox> euh... Info devrait marcher... ca marche ici en tout cas..
<deuxpi> ça fait rien
<Mobidoy> Not for all the themes...
<Mobidoy> Btw the headset is in the bag already
<deuxpi> peut-être à cause de mon crash de tantôt
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, I uploaded a revision with fallback icons just before leaving to the Hour
<Mobidoy> Just bugging ya, cant even try it, Natty does not like my Video card... 
<deuxpi> ok... j'ai "rebooté" nm-applet et ça marche :)
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> avec ipv6 en prime :)
<deuxpi> il ne me reste plus qu'à avoir ipv6
<cyphermox> hehehe
<deuxpi> cyphermox: et tant qu'à y être... :) est-ce qu'on peut killer nm-applet sans perdre la connexion ? :)
<cyphermox> non ;)
<cyphermox> faut pouvoir suivre le supplicant
<deuxpi> ok :)
<deuxpi> vive screen/byobu alors :)
<cyphermox> ouaip
<cyphermox> bon. jpars
<cyphermox> bonne nuit!
<yhs> Bonne matin à tous...
<yhs> Idleone n'est pas arrivé ?
<cyphermox> salut yhs
<cyphermox> je peux t'aider?
<yhs> Salut cyphermox: hier idleone m'a aidé à installer un pilote libre pour ma carte wi-fi, ça fonctionnait bien jusqu'à ce que je redémarre mon ordi. ... Ce matin je ne pouvais me connecter.
<yhs> Mais là je suis au bureau... alors je crois que je vais attendre à ce soir pour régler ça :)
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, a quelle heure tu veux que j'aille te chercher ? 
<cyphermox> beuh, c'est pour midi le hour non?
<Mobidoy> Ouaip...
<cyphermox> bon... un peu avant.. disons moins 15?
<Mobidoy> Ok pdp
<yhs> Mobidoy, cyphermox : vous allez parler de quoi à la Ubuntu hour ?
<Mobidoy> yhs, rien de spécial, c'est plus pour donner de la visibilitée a Ubuntu, répondre aux questions des gens et aider si qui en ont besoin :) 
<yhs> Mobidoy: ok, je vois :)
<Mobidoy> Si tu veux venir, tu es bienvenue :)
<Mobidoy> Bon moi je pars... Direction Pastel de choclo
<MagicFab> cyphermox, ping ?
<cyphermox> pong
<gpc> chui toujour le premier arrive 
<moustafa> C'est drole, dans 10.10 en anglais, j'ai l'option pour changer entre 12 et 24 heures
<moustafa> C'est dans les preferences
<jero> il y a des pays anglophones civilisés
<moustafa> Oui, l'angletterre
<cyphermox> amorphous1, apparently, Razer Megalodon model no RZ04-0025
<cyphermox> lsusb says Bus 002 Device 013: ID 1532:000e Razer USA, Ltd ; to run on maverick you need to boot with it, otherwise it only sees the mic
<amorphous1> cyphermox, wow, only 149$
<amorphous1> cyphermox, but do they work without that.usb thing? I mena to be portable on a mp3 player
<amorphous1> cyphermox, the sound on the 250& BOSE was a little better
<jero> :)
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, ca marche bien ton headset
<Mobidoy> niaise moi... lol
<cyphermox> mdeslaur, ca te dérange si je reprend la balle sur bug 703367 -- le truc du preview pane ? ;)
<Mobidoy> l'as-tu connecter avant de booter ou hot-plug ? 
<cyphermox> hot plug
<Mobidoy> pis tu as l'option 7.1 aussi ? 
<cyphermox> ouaip
<Mobidoy> natty ? 
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, au hot-unplug la deuxieme fois j'ai eu un kernel panic, mais la premiere fois ca a fonctionné sans problème...
<cyphermox> oui natty
<Mobidoy> ahh ok... cool donc natty aurais la mise-a-jour... 10.10 l'a pas ! 
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: hehe, non :)
<cyphermox> ouaip
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: en autant que tu ne trouve pas qu'il a raison :)
<cyphermox> mdeslaur, je sais pas si tu as vu les sites qu'il link, c'est du plus haut cmique
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: c'est du "security theatre"
<cyphermox> voila, c'est répondu
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: merci :)
<cyphermox> ca fait plaisir, je me suis bien amusé à lire ce bug :D
<Mobidoy> Wow, update de LibreOffice qui a changé mon thème D'Ubuntu....
<cyphermox> huh?
<Mobidoy> Rien a comprendre :) 
<gpc> Hey les gars, merci pour un super heure Ubuntu :)
<gpc> was a lot of fun to see all you folks there today:)
<sipherdee> yep-yep! :) :) :)
<Yompa> Montreal Ubuntu hour? If so, I went to the wrong address :-( I should have checked better.
<gpc> Yompa: 5607 park ave
<gpc> ?
<gpc> where did you go?
<Yompa> Cafe Supreme as listed in the google calendar. But as I said, I should have checked :-)
<Yompa> (sorry for english, not great in french yet)
<gpc> that is fine with me. I prefer English anyway :)
<cyphermox> Yompa, yeah, Café Suprème was thursday evening and not really a ubuntu hour ;)
<gpc> wow dude, you went to Longueuil
<MagicFab> gpc ? renamed ?
<sipherdee> see you next time Yompa!
<gpc> MagicFab: testing a new nick :)
<MagicFab> nice time today, thanks everyone :)
<gpc> my initials
<sipherdee> gpc: i did a whois to make sure it was you. :)
<gpc> haha
<Mobidoy> Yup was cool :) Should have that many and more each weeks :) 
<Yompa> Unfortunately I followed this link, apparently obsolete. https://www.google.com/calendar/embed?src=mll58frmllrllfksgd12t3h7cs@group.calendar.google.com&ctz=America/New_York&gsessionid=OK
<MagicFab> Mobidoy, fais pas un burnout :D
<Mobidoy> MagicFab, je me repose toute la semaine juste pour les heures Ubuntu :) 
<MagicFab> Yompa, intéressant, à partir de où ?
<Yompa> There is a next time too :-) unfortunately in a couple of months, have to travel for some work.
<Mobidoy> Mais many and more was for People, not Ubuntu Hours 
<MagicFab> Yompa, where from ? Sorry, I switch languages too often these days
<MagicFab> sipherdee, I also used whois :)
<gpc> Yompa: Montreal Ubuntu hour is every Friday at 5607 Park Ave.
<MagicFab> deuxpi, beaux stickers
<Mobidoy> I did the Whois too :) 
<cyphermox> ahah Yompa , if I had known we would have come to get you, I was there earlier
<Yompa> MagicFab, Ville Saint Laurent, Montreal. But I'm originally Swedish.
<MagicFab> I have no clue who populates that calendar or where it's from
<MagicFab> Yompa, I was asking wher eyou found that link :) but tx.
<cyphermox> Ubuntu Canada?
<Yompa> haha ok. Not a problem, I should have checked with you guys here.
<Mobidoy> Ville St-Laurent.... See, I could Pick him up at the same time I pick you up deuxpi :P 
<cyphermox> txwikinger, you know anything about this google calendar link? ^^
<gpc> might be Darcy from ubuntu-ca?
<cyphermox> maybe
<gpc> I have no clue
<MagicFab> anyways, gotta go - let me know if you find out where that comes from ! It's horribly wrong! :) Cheers & enjoy the weeked
<MagicFab> weekend*
<Mobidoy> Somebody found where to change 12 hours format to 24 in 10.10 yet (other than gconf-editor)
<Mobidoy> *other then
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, didn't you say it was in the preferences?
<cyphermox>  ah, no, it was moustafa
<cyphermox> <moustafa> C'est drole, dans 10.10 en anglais, j'ai l'option pour changer entre 12 et 24 heures
<cyphermox> <moustafa> C'est dans les preferences
<Mobidoy> j'ai due le modifier quand j'était en anglais
<cyphermox> bon, fatigué, je m'en vais chez moi, je reviendrai peut-être plus tard ;)
<Mobidoy> ok Bonne Soirée
<moustafa> A+ cyphermox 
<cyphermox> à pluche.
<Mobidoy> Y a une place ou je peux chercher un driver avec seulement le numéro de device ? 
<Mobidoy> 04:00.0 USB Controller: Device 1b73:1400 (rev 01)
<Mobidoy> c'est un lecteur de carte mémoire.... selon moi :) 
<Mobidoy> brb reboot
<deuxpi> Mobidoy: "sudo lsusb -v"
<Mobidoy> deuxpi, il apparait pas dans lsusb
<Mobidoy> J'ai réussi à faire fonctionner le powerboost des processeur I5 et I7, il faut juste loader msr :)
<kanouk> bonsoir
<Mobidoy> Bonsoir kanouk
<kanouk> bonsoir Mobidoy 
<deuxpi> Mobidoy: oops!  lspci
<deuxpi> Mobidoy: à propos du powerboost il y avait une question sur shapado.....
<Mobidoy> oui, c'est pour ca que je le travaillais :) 
<Mobidoy> deuxpi, je lui ai répondu sur le coté Espagnole, MagicFab a fermé la question anglaise
<Mobidoy> deuxpi, pour lspci, la sorti c'est ce que j'ai poster, 04:00.0 USB Controller: Device 1b73:1400 (rev 01), je cherche un driver pour l'activer :) 
#ubuntu-qc 2011-01-22
<Mobidoy> Ok le 04:00.0 USB Controller: Device 1b73:1400 (rev 01) c'est le port USB 3.0.... Pas reconnu totalement encore, 
<Mobidoy> Le lecteur de flash c'est 05:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 5209 (rev 01), Il y a un bug d'ouvert pour... Peut-être supporter dans Natty.
<Mobidoy> Je veux faire un nettoyage total des pilotes Nvidia, j'ai débuté avec Les Nvidia-Current, puis,  installé ceux de Nvidia et finalement, revenu au Nvidia-Current fourni avec Ubuntu. Avec tout ces changements, il y a un problemes donc, je veux tout nettoyer.
<Mobidoy> Ce serais quoi la premiere étape, activer Nouveau Driver avant ? 
<Mobidoy> deuxpi, quand je fais modprobe msr, ca active mon driver mais, comment je fait pour qu'il soit loader au démarrage ? 
<deuxpi> -> man modules
<Mobidoy> meuci :) 
<deuxpi> deu rien
<Mobidoy> Pour ceux qui font ou travail avec des bases de donnees, n'installer pas libreOffice, ils ont briser le mode design... 
<Musashimaru> heureusement que Oracle est là pour nous sauver....
<Mobidoy> c'est discutable ca Musashimaru :) oui, ils nous permettent d'utiliser la suite bureautique sans "Bug" Majeur pour l'instant mais, d'un autre coter, ils sont la raison du projet LibreOffice car, ils limitent le developpement d'OpenOffice
<Musashimaru> Mobidoy, j'avais oublié mon </troll> :)
<Mobidoy> Lol
<Mobidoy> Ca fait plus de sense la :) 
<Musashimaru> j'aime bien les troll, come Puitepé, Gnondpom, Profi, etc...
<Mobidoy> Je vais dans gconf-editor -> apps -> metacity -> general -> button_layout et je le change pour menu:minimize,maximize,close mais, la modification ne s'effectue pas. Je dois faire dans un terminal gconftool-2 --type string --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<Mobidoy> Quelqu'un a une idée pkoi gconf-editor neveut pas faire la modification sinon, comment faire pour que gconftool-2 --type string --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout "menu:minimize,maximize,close" soit permanent car quand je reboot, je dois le refaire
<deuxpi> Le WTF du jour: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/642352 "Ubuntu randomly plays classical music"
<Mobidoy> deuxpi Il y avait probablement une publcité sur la page qu'il avait d'ouvert encore.... 
<Mobidoy> mais oui, WTF...
<deuxpi> ça me fait penser à la journée où il y avait un jeu de pac-man sur google :)
<Mobidoy> ouin lol... 
<deuxpi> il y a eu quelques bug reports
<Mobidoy> Il a prit une Double Dose de vitamine connard celui la selon moi ! 
<deuxpi> bah... quand il y a des sites qui ouvrent des fenêtres dans ton dos, c'est achalant et ça peut être déroutant
<deuxpi> les commentaires sont polis et bien intentionnés :)
<Mobidoy> c'est pas méchament... je me suis fait prendre moi même par une pub comme ca déjà :) 
#ubuntu-qc 2011-01-23
<knax> Salut
<Lrrr_> lo
<knax> Ces rendu solide ubuntu desktop
<knax> comparer a vla 3 ans ..
<Mobidoy> oui, beaucoup d 'amélioration
<knax> Tu quelqun qui a essayer autre chose que Fuppes pour streamer en DLNA
<knax> ouan
<Mobidoy> Alienware is conducting a survey about possibly selling their systems with #GNU !Linux preinstalled is.gd/M3zqPq
<Mobidoy> Alienware is conducting a survey about possibly selling their systems with #GNU !Linux preinstalled http://www.alienware.com/Surveys/AlienSurvey.aspx?Id=29607129825
<hakimsheriff> hi everyone
<hakimsheriff> bonjour
<Mobidoy> Bonjour hakimsheriff 
<hakimsheriff> c'est quand la prochain heur?
<hakimsheriff> Pendant le weekend?
<Mobidoy> Y en a pas le weekend, c'est les Jeudis Soir ou Vendredi midi... 
<Mobidoy> Quelqu'un connais une place ou je peut en apprendre plus sur les modules (les detectés, les chargés, les installés) 
<Lrrr_> git.kernel.org ;P
<Mobidoy> Merci
<Lrrr_> c'est un blague un peu...
<Lrrr_> mais l'information est là
<deuxpi> Mobidoy: genre... lsmod ?
<deuxpi> ou bien lshw en general ?
<Mobidoy> Bin un peu tout ca.... Je veux savoir comment detecter mes composantes, trouver le modules qu'il me faut, et bon, modprobe et /etc/modules, j'ai déjà appris
<Mobidoy> Mais Lrrr_ ton site, c'est bon, je peu rechercher un modules :) 
<Mobidoy> deuxpi, déjà, tu m'en a appris un, je savait pour lsmod mais pas lshw :) 
<MattQC> Salut
<Mobidoy> y as-tu quelque chose que je peut faire quand, dans lshw, y a des devices qui sont comme ca: *-communication UNCLAIMED, *-generic:5 UNCLAIMED
<txwikinger> gpc darcy has probably accecss if you mean the ubuntu-ca calendar at google
<txwikinger> I might too.. 
<txwikinger> possible hypatia too
<gpc> txwikinger: would be nice if you could update the calendar with proper info. http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/venues/291/detail/
<txwikinger> gpc ok.. I will have a look
<gpc> So we don't have another "wrong location" happen 
<gpc> last friday we had 8-9 people show and 1 person who went to the wrong place :/
<txwikinger> hmm.. what is the wrong entry?
<gpc> unless it has been updated
<gpc> what is the link?
<gpc> the link I gave you has the correct location
<txwikinger> yeah.. but what calendar entry is the problem
<gpc> lemme see if I can find it
<gpc> https://www.google.com/calendar/embed?src=mll58frmllrllfksgd12t3h7cs@group.calendar.google.com&ctz=America/New_York&gsessionid=OK
<gpc> that says Cafe Supreme
<txwikinger> Café Suprême on Fridays?
<txwikinger> ah ok
<gpc> yes it is still Fridays @ 12 but diff location
<txwikinger> ok.. what is with the Thursday in the comment... should be Friday as well?
<gpc> yeah should be Friday
<txwikinger> ok.. how does it look now
<gpc> perfect. thank you
<txwikinger> ok cool.. np
 * txwikinger does not understand why Ubuntu cannot use openstreetmap
<gpc> they could but that would make sense
<txwikinger> :)
<gpc> honestly I don't know why. I recall MagicFab asking the same thing
<txwikinger> Maybe I should write in my blog about that
<kanouk> bonsoir
<Ankman> bonsoir
<kanouk> bonsoir Ankman 
<Ankman> :-)
<kanouk> :-)
<Ankman> ca va?
<kanouk> bien merci Ankman et toi?
<kanouk> je bidouille encore sur linux
<Ankman> bien ici
<Ankman> oh
<kanouk> je re
<kanouk> re
<Ankman> wb
<kanouk> un plugin pour bloquer les animations flash dans seamonkey?
<Ankman> seamonkey?
<Ankman> mail?
<kanouk> non browser
<Ankman> ah
<Ankman> flashblock
<kanouk> j'en ai pas trouvé qui soit compatible avec seamonkey
<kanouk> flashblock ne fonctionne pas avec seamonkey
<Ankman> oh
<Ankman> le firefox add-on doit marcher
<kanouk> euh non je pense pas
<kanouk> il me semble que j'ai essayé de l'installer
<deuxpi> noscript ?
<kanouk> euh pas essayé noscript
<deuxpi> de mémoire ça peut aussi bloquer flash
<kanouk> noscript est-ce que ca bloque les animations flash?
<kanouk> lol je vais essayer
<deuxpi> il se peut que ça demande un peu de configuration, mais ça devrait marcher
<kanouk> je viens d'installer
<kanouk> me reste à le configurer
<Ankman> http://flashblock.mozdev.org/installation2.html#current
<Ankman> umm
<Ankman> non, vieille
<Ankman> old
<kanouk> bien j'ai tout regardé ca aujourd'hui et pas réussi à installer
<Ankman> non c'est correcte
<Ankman> http://downloads.mozdev.org/flashblock/flashblock-1.3.17.xpi
<kanouk> gros mercis Ankman ca marche :-D
<kanouk> vraiment contente :D
<Ankman> :-)
<kanouk> encore mille mercis :D
<kanouk> j'ai gardé noscript et flashblock
<kanouk> vraiment efficace
#ubuntu-qc 2012-01-16
<MissEmma91> Ptin ya des francais ici ???
<MissEmma91> Ya kkl deja --' ?
#ubuntu-qc 2012-01-17
<qwebirc68516> pourquoi ubuntu a plein de bug , une chance que votre programme est gratuit mais c'est faut car vous charger de l'argent pour envoyer votre cd.mais la j'ai essayer la derniere version sa va tres mal votre programme
<qwebirc68516> ubuntu pas stable ,votre publicite dit toujour stable mon oeil
<qwebirc68516> windows va plus mieux que ubuntu
<qwebirc68516> donner moi un lien que je peux telecharger le vrai ubuntu ancienne version stable non un beta
<pangolin> ubuntu.com
<qwebirc68516> ma version vien de la pas stable
<pangolin> http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=lts
<qwebirc68516> est ce que il y a une place a montreal aller chercher un cd en personne
<qwebirc68516> internet plein de bug
<qwebirc68516> = bell internet pas stable
<qwebirc68516> pendant le telechargement ok mais quand je veux graver vers la fin erreur pendant le telechargement
<qwebirc68516> moi meme je suis tecnicien
<qwebirc68516> je veux comprendre je ne peux pas graver sans bug
<qwebirc68516> vous offrer des produits gratuit plein de bug pour detruire mon windows
<pangolin> vous etes technicien de?
<qwebirc68516> http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=lts     pas stable plein de bug
<qwebirc68516> tres lent 
<qwebirc68516> il doit avoir un probleme sur votre site de telechargement le telechargement rentre avec plein erreur est le gravure inpossible iso
<qwebirc68516> je veux vous aider a commprendre car je trouvais ubuntu cool au debut la un gros zero pour me convaindre de quiter windows
<qwebirc68516> je veux une adresse civique pour un cd deja graver
<pangolin> y'a na pas
<cyphermox> pangolin: minute
 * pangolin waits
<qwebirc68516> a montreal
<cyphermox> qwebirc68516: on peut bien t'en graver, mais pour l'instant on a pas encore de cds pressés
<cyphermox> ceci dit, le téléchargement fonctionne habituellement très bien, du moins, j'en télécharge plusieurs dizaines chaque mois pour des tests et tout, tout fonctionne correctement
<cyphermox> (bon, oui y'a des bogues, mais on travaille à les régler, et la version LTS que pangolin t'a proposé est très stable)
<qwebirc68516> je suis desole car sur internet c'est plein erreur en ce moment ca peut arriver
<cyphermox> en fait, pour la version LTS on a des CDs
<cyphermox> mais pas pour la plus récente
<qwebirc68516> sa fait deux jour que je grave
<qwebirc68516> toujour des erreur je suis obliger de faire marcher ubuntu avec cles usb
<qwebirc68516> flahs marche mal en plus
<qwebirc68516> le son est lent 
<qwebirc68516> pourquoi
<qwebirc68516> je vais etre obliger de formater tout mon windows a cause de cela
<cyphermox> peut-être que ton ordi n'est pas suffisemment puissant pour le faire marcher?
<qwebirc68516> double coeur 4 go memoire vive 
<qwebirc68516> deel
<qwebirc68516> tout marche avec windows
<cyphermox> alors ca doit être que flash est mal installé. ca vient pas par défaut, tu as dû installer un plugin dans Firefox non?
<qwebirc68516> oui
<qwebirc68516> pas le choix
<qwebirc68516> la
<cyphermox> qwebirc68516: je passe ma journée à mettre des vidéos youtube pour avoir de la musique en travaillant. flash fonctionne ;)
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> y'a souvent plusieurs options
<cyphermox> Gnash , Flash plugin, et un autre je crois
<cyphermox> c'est celui d'adobe qui fonctionne le mieux
<cyphermox> tu as sur l'ile de Montreal?
<cyphermox> *es
<qwebirc68516> j'ai remarquer que j'ai pas le choix d'ouvrir ubuntu avec ma cles usb avec virtuelbox
<cyphermox> minute
<cyphermox> tu installe Ubuntu dans VirtualBox?
<qwebirc68516> direct
<cyphermox> direct sur ton ordinateur?
<qwebirc68516> sur le disque dur c
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> bon, tu es sur l'ile de Montreal?
<qwebirc68516> oui
<cyphermox> c'est un portable ou un ordinateur de table?
<qwebirc68516> portable
<cyphermox> d'ac
<qwebirc68516> dell 
<cyphermox> bon, y'a un café avec Internet et du courant près de chez toi? je pourrais peut-être me déplacer, mais pas aujourd'hui
<qwebirc68516> neux
<cyphermox> demain probablement
<qwebirc68516>  je vais mettre ubuntu sur cd puis virer windows pour de bon puis garder mes drivers est ubuntu seulement ..merci je vais essayer comme cela
<qwebirc68516> j' ai toujour reussi dans le passer
<qwebirc68516> meme avec un vieux pentium 4
<qwebirc68516> merci!!! pour l'aide je vien de comprendre il doit avoir conflit avec windos ou ubuntu avec avira anti virus
<cyphermox> non, avira ne touche pas à Ubuntu
<cyphermox> au pire reviens et on verra ce qu'il est possible de faire
<qwebirc68516> antis virus qui a bloquer ubuntu ,je vais enlever avira pendant le telechargement car il a bloquer de quoi
<cyphermox> oui, ca c'est possible qu'il corrompe le téléchargement
<qwebirc68516> il a bloquer le depart de ubuntu
<qwebirc68516> c'est pour cela que je ne peux pas graver 
<qwebirc68516> sur votre site vous devrier dir au monde dessativer les anti vireus pendant le telechargement
<qwebirc68516> avira dit a bloquer autorun ubuntu
<qwebirc68516> a chaque fois que je veux graver
<cyphermox> ca ne devrait pas t'empêcher de le démarrer, et avira doit être le seul, je n'ai jamais eu de problème avec ca dans le passé
<qwebirc68516> avira nouvelle version 2012 qui bloque
<cyphermox> le plus efficace pour tester et installer c'est de démarrer l'ordinateur avec le CD
<qwebirc68516> il bloque toujour autorun
<cyphermox> autorun c'est un outil windows
<qwebirc68516> avira le bloque
<qwebirc68516> depuis que j'ai ubuntu
<cyphermox> si tu redémarre l'ordinateur avec le CD dedans (et la touche qu; il faut pour booter avec le CD(, ca devrait fonctionner
<cyphermox> habituellement sur les Dell c'est la touche F12 au démarrage qui affiche le menu pour choisir CD, clé USB, ou disque dur
<qwebirc68516> il veut pas l'installer  je suis obliger sur cles usb car j'ai essyer de l'installer mais il bloque pas avec ma cles usb mais avec des bogue
<qwebirc68516> obliger selement avec virtuelbox
<qwebirc68516> c'est confirmer cest avira a enlever le autorun pendant le telechargement
<qwebirc68516> aucun auto run sur le cd
<qwebirc68516> le petit fichier
<qwebirc68516> comment ajouter le autorun ubuntu
<qwebirc68516> sur le cd
<cyphermox> ca sert à rien un fichier autorun pour Ubuntu
<qwebirc68516> il y a pas autorun sur le cd
<cyphermox> qwebirc68516: si tu veux un CD déjà pret, on en a peut-être au bureua
<qwebirc68516> oui 
<qwebirc68516> svp
<qwebirc68516> j'ai commencer a aimer ubuntu
<qwebirc68516> car vous avec des bon produits
<qwebirc68516> je lavais envant 
<qwebirc68516> je vais essayer sans avira ,je vien d'enlever avira au complet.
<qwebirc68516> merci !! si a quoi je vais vous ecrire encore
<qwebirc68516> je vais le graver sur un cd de premiere qualite 
#ubuntu-qc 2012-01-19
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: ca te satisfait si je dis que iwlagn, ath9k, et rt2x00pci sont affectés pour le truc de WPA?
<cyphermox> je vais essayer de trouver une machine broadcon maintenant pour vérifier ca aussi
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: peux tu me paster ca dans un email à security@ubuntu.com, avec la procédure pour tester?
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: stp, et j'essaierai d'en trouver d'autres
<cyphermox> mais je suis moins certain que c'est le kernel, étant donné que ca apparait sécurisé sur les autres PC ubuntu; juste que n'importe quel pass est accepté
<cyphermox> (parce qu'en vérité y`a pas de check)
<cyphermox> évidemment, j'update mon téléphone et je ne vois plus du tout les  adhoc
<cyphermox> Mobidoy: poke. Hour?
<mdeslaur> hrm
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: envoi moi l'info et j'essaierai aussi la semaine prochaine
<cyphermox> ok, tantot
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: merci!
#ubuntu-qc 2012-01-21
<gaurbie> Bonjour! Je suis un nouveau membre de la communauté
<gaurbie> J'ai la version 6.06, je sais elle est vieille, mais je veux installer une antenne qui se connecte dans une prise usb pour capter les réseaux sans fils.
<gaurbie> Et je n'y arrive absolument pas... Que faire?
<pangolin> je te suggere de telecharger 11.10 et il y a des forte chance que ca finctionne.
<pangolin> fonctionne*
<pangolin> 6.06 n'est plus supporter depuis 2009
<gaurbie> Oui mais la machine que je possède n'est pas capable de faire rouler un OS trop récent. 
<gaurbie> Je suis surtout curieux de savoir s'il y a des gens que je peux voir qui ont un peu le même rôle qu'un technicien dans une boutique d'informatique...
#ubuntu-qc 2013-01-15
<qwebirc34667> salut jaimerai savoir si c possible de me faire une nouvelle adresse internet endehor de hotmail,gmail ou yahoo
<D3nAriu5> salut j'ai installé kubuntu 3 fois sur mon netbook a cause de certain problème technique, a coté de windows mais le problème c'est que j'ai 2 dossier root en trop qui utilise tout la memoire de mon disk j'ai essayé de les suprimés ça ne fonctionne pas quelqun sais quoi faire ?
<hardcore_> yo
#ubuntu-qc 2013-01-16
<Amqui> salut
#ubuntu-qc 2014-01-14
<mammuth> salut j'ai installé un ftp et de la page de mon site on peut prendre des dossiers mais pas en deposé  , les visiteurs sont obligé de passé par filezilla comment faire ?
<mammuth> #ubuntu-fr-offtopic
#ubuntu-qc 2015-01-12
<Yves> Actif
<Darknet> Quoi Yves?
<Darknet> as tu besoin de kekchose? 
<Yves> Pas pour le moment.  Merci.
#ubuntu-qc 2015-01-13
<Jcq> svp
<Yves> oui?
<Jcq> Y-a-til moyen de naviguer sans publicité svp?
<Yves> Jcq
<Yves> Tu utilises Firefox?
<Jcq> oui
<Yves> Vas dans Outils
<Yves> modules complémentaires
<Yves> Choisis Adblock
<Jcq> oui merci j'ai trouvé
<dagnachew> bonsoir tlm
<Yves> Que puis-je?
<Yves> Dag - que puis-je pour toi
<Yves> ?
<Marandlal> ddddddddddd
<Yves> Présent
<MagicFab> !pinfo
<Ankman> !info
<Yves> Actif
#ubuntu-qc 2015-01-15
<mallory> cc
<mallory> bonjour j ai installe un logiciel et je n arrive pas a le retrouver sur mon bureau
<DuCkNeT> jai un probleme d installation premiere fois que je pogne ca... ya quelqun de dispo ?
<Ankman> ya
<MagicFab> !pi sa/coord suivis RT
<Ankman> umm
<avoine> mauvais channel
<MagicFab> lol
<Ankman> heh
#ubuntu-qc 2015-01-16
<Yves1> Duck
<Yves1> Je suis disponible
<Yves1> DuCkNeT: <---
#ubuntu-qc 2016-01-19
<Windows98> Sebastien?
<Windows98> :P
<Sebastien> sup 
<Windows98> oh nice
<Ankman> heh
<Sebastien> Salut Ankman
<Sebastien> j'ai crée le canal ##Quebec si jamais tu cherche un canal social :p hehe
<Ankman> k
#ubuntu-qc 2018-01-18
<altaiir>  Salut, soucis avec artful_aardvark-64>xfce J'ais choppé des thèmes sur https://www.xfce-look.org/ qui ne fonctionne pas très bien (certains) alors qu'il fonctionne (les mêmes) sur xenial-32 cela peut il avoir avec la migration vers Gtk3.0? Merci...
<Tankbot> [ Eyecandy for your XFCE-Desktop - xfce-look.org ] - www.xfce-look.org
<altaiir>  Salut, soucis avec artful_aardvark-64>xfce J'ais choppé des thèmes sur https://www.xfce-look.org/ qui ne fonctionne pas très bien (certains) alors qu'il fonctionne (les mêmes) sur xenial-32 cela peut il avoir avec la migration vers Gtk3.0? Merci...
<Tankbot> [ Eyecandy for your XFCE-Desktop - xfce-look.org ] - www.xfce-look.org
#ubuntu-qc 2019-01-14
<Ankman> now you can order linux including ubuntu in the microsoft store https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/wsl/install-manual
<Ankman> geez! :-)
